# Biggest cubing Letdown



## Derrick Eide17 (May 8, 2008)

What was your biggect cubing letdown EVER? like for example a 59/60 MultiBLD lol even though i doubt that has EVER happened but im just giving u an idea.

For me there are too many to name lol, so lets hear yours.


----------



## MiloD (May 8, 2008)

I reset the timer on my best BLD ever...it was definitely sub-2 but I'll never know exactly...now I'm stuck with this 2:08 pb that I'm too busy to do anything about.

Also finding out certain people cheat was a pretty big letdown

and....finals are killing my times...I suck at everything these days. only 8 more days until I go UBER HARDCORE.


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 8, 2008)

Once, at a competition, I was doing a bld solve and my phone rang! I couldn't concentrate and I DNFed...

The person that called me later went missing and they are still looking for the body...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (May 8, 2008)

PatrickJameson said:


> Once, at a competition, I was doing a bld solve and my phone rang! I couldn't concentrate and I DNFed...
> 
> The person that called me later went missing and they are still looking for the body...



lol gee i wonder what happened to them?


----------



## SkateTracker (May 8, 2008)

I was about to get a PB on my 5x5 and my cat jumps down and sits on the timer.

And multiple pops right before what would of been an awesome time.


----------



## Kenneth (May 8, 2008)

lol, The first ever in competition 2x2x2 OH event, I'm first out = no matter what time I do I will get the WR. That made me so nervous I could not solve the cube, a total brain lock. Ok, I DNF'd = no WR. But I must solve the cube so it can get scrambled for the next round. I was still unable to solve it and had to ask the scrambler to do it for me. In the next round I was calmer and had no problems solving it because Gunnar had in the mean time set a WR that I was sure I could not beat.


----------



## Kenneth (May 8, 2008)

PatrickJameson said:


> Once, at a competition, I was doing a bld solve and my phone rang! I couldn't concentrate and I DNFed...
> 
> The person that called me later went missing and they are still looking for the body...



I think that murder was an error, the only person to blame is you who did not shut the phone down before starting the attempt


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (May 8, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> lol, The first ever in competition 2x2x2 OH event, I'm first out = no matter what time I do I will get the WR. That made me so nervous I could not solve the cube, a total brain lock. Ok, I DNF'd = no WR. But I must solve the cube so it can get scrambled for the next round. I was still unable to solve it and had to ask the scrambler to do it for me. In the next round I was calmer and had no problems solving it because Gunnar had in the mean time set a WR that I was sure I could not beat.



WOW.... thats.. GOTTA hurt lol.


----------



## Erik (May 8, 2008)

Hmm definatly the 45 +2 on 4x4, or the almost WR with a pop....hard choice 
edit: or maybe missing the 3x3 finals in Budapest by 0.02 sec...?


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 9, 2008)

Only one I can think of was popping my 4x4 solve at Princeton.

I'm sure others will come to me sooner or later.


----------



## Crzyazn (May 9, 2008)

Got an 8sec F2L butchered by a POP during Tperm (one of my faster perms)


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 9, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > Once, at a competition, I was doing a bld solve and my phone rang! I couldn't concentrate and I DNFed...
> ...



I didn't know it was in my pocket lol.


----------



## cmhardw (May 9, 2008)

Back when I first started 5x5x5 BLD and I was still pretty much only concerned with success and not time (my accuracy was not good then) I had my worst ever BLD DNF. I was down to everything solved except for parity in the wings. As I was executing the parity alg (r2 B2 U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 F2 r F2 l' B2 r2) on the last l' I could feel that I pulled more than just the inner l slice on the turn. I must have spent maybe 5 minutes trying to use my body's muscle memory to figure out if I had actually pulled multiple faces or not. After finally thinking I had figured it out and thinking I fixed I stopped the timer and opened my eyes. The cube was off by an inner m turn. Not an inner M but and inner m only. The whole attempt had taken me around 45 minutes or so, and I almost screamed (back then that was a total DNF, not a +2). I forced myself to spend about 20 minutes after that solve practicing my wing parity alg blindfolded. I still to this very day fear doing the same mistake during the parity fix on 5x5x5 and am ultra aware of the turns I am doing during that alg.

Also DNF'ing the 5x5x5 at Worlds 2007 felt pretty crappy as well. That is my biggest competition let down ever.

Chris


----------



## Jason Baum (May 9, 2008)

My biggest letdown, without a doubt, is the US Open last year. Two +2s in the final round, plus extreme chokage on the last two solves, cost me a trip to Budapest for WC2007. I don't know if I will ever be fully over that one.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 9, 2008)

My biggest letdown has to be 3x3 this past competition. Of course, I wasn't happy with my 2x2 results, but whatever.

I had a 13, 13, 14 for the first three solves on a cube I don't even use (my good one was stolen). Then, I mess up F2L on the fourth solve, giving me an 18.

And the last solve was two turns off, for no real reason...

I could've gotten a sub-14 average, but I blew it and got a 15.45.


----------



## AvGalen (May 9, 2008)

Most letdowns have been in blindfolded for me. Things like forgetting a corner-3-cycle (no setups needed) on the D-face of the cube (I thought it was solved, the judge told me later it wasn't) or popping during multi-blind (happened twice already)

Not being able to go to Belgian Open 2008 (and saying goodbye to Gilles) was another one

But the biggest letdown was that I found a 15 move FMC solution that only left 2 corners misoriented, but couldn't recreate it


----------



## Cerberus (May 9, 2008)

my biggest letdowns at compeitition (was only to 2 yet) were that I messed up the R perm in two OH solves, once I could undo it the other one I had to do half f2l again.... and at blind I've got the wrong side front... at 3x3 doing wrong PLL (A instead of V) and stop the timer -_- all at one competition
At home months ago with an average of 30 or 35 I've got a pop at 18.xx during PLL...


----------



## Rama (May 9, 2008)

World Championships 3x3x3 OH turbo choke
Dutch Open 2007 3x3x3 OH AVG choke on the last two solves
UK Open 2007 2x2x2 Single I could have done the single WR for 2x2x2 if I solved it from the other angle!
Belgian Open 2008 3x3x3 OH AVG dropped the cube a few times

I must tell you tough, it's not healthy to think of your setbacks.


----------



## jazzthief81 (May 9, 2008)

World Championship 2005: finishing 13rd in the 3x3x3 semi-finals with 12 people going through to the final. I set my worst average for quite some time in that round and I also got one +2, which eventually costed me a place in the final.

It wasn't until I got to the final again in the 2007 championships that I managed to fully put this behind me.


----------



## Henrik (May 9, 2008)

My biggest letdown so far was my last Magic solve at WC a DNF (1.07 sec) If I had had that solve I would have been world champion, I could have been that with a time under 1.25sec but thats life, I even took it easy I thought.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 9, 2008)

Hmm.... my biggest cubing letdown I must say was when I was averaging about 45(with a 30-35s f2l) I got a 14 second F2L and when I looked at the timer I got excited and popped the cube! The cubies went all over the floor. I had just gotten my first DIY cube from PuzzleProz and wasn't used to it yet.(It was soooooooo smooth!)To this date my best F2L is still only 15. Grr....


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (May 9, 2008)

wow that sucks lol


----------



## KConny (May 10, 2008)

I had an awesome solve going, and got a PLL skip, looked up to the screen and it just switch to 9 sec, so I hit space, or so I tought, I missed space and ended up with a time of 10.34.


----------



## Dene (May 10, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> World Championship 2005: finishing *13rd* in the 3x3x3....



Oh deary me I find this funny  .

Personally I can't think of any significant let-downs... I haven't been to a competition yet so that doesn't help (not that it would be helping, having a let-down).


----------



## Paiev (May 10, 2008)

DNF on 4x4 BLD with two wings swapped. I don't think anything more needs to be said. I have yet to get a success in 4x4 BLD (although I haven't made very many attempts).


----------



## immortalcube (May 10, 2008)

I'm still new to speedcubing, so my bad luck/letdowns have been pretty few, but this one is similar to Alex DiTuro's. Last week (when my average was like 1 min 10 sec still, with a ~50 sec F2L), I was doing a solve and looked at the timer after my [nonlucky] F2L, while I was doing an algorithm, and the time was like 20 sec. I got really excited, and then the cube locked up because I wasn't paying attention. I then proceeded to forget the rest of the alg I was doing and got a 2:00+ solve. (my F2L times now are still 35 sec+)


----------



## fanwuq (May 10, 2008)

Lots of stupid BLD mistakes, Typo on PLL when It could have been a sub-16 solve on heise sim.


----------



## cubekid57 (May 11, 2008)

My biggest let downs in cubing would be 1- not meeting my goal of sub 20 after one year of cubing. 2- Not making it to the us open this year, I have a family reunion 3- Never learning bld (too lazy!) Jason: I remember that us open let down. I was there.


----------



## KJiptner (May 11, 2008)

Hm DNFing 3 times at world finals and missing a WR by 2 flipped edges at Benelux...


----------



## FU (May 11, 2008)

The 20.00 ave a few days before my first sub-20 ave. Would of put me 4th on UWR for Shortest time to reach sub 20 seconds average if it were 0.01 faster  

And also, my 15.xx averages and 30.xx OH averages...


----------



## Jack (May 11, 2008)

When I was first going for a sub 20 average (I did like 10 averages in a row!) I had a really good one going, but messed up the last few solves and got 20.01. Also, I've gotten about 5 national records that somebody else broke in the same competition, and right now I have 5 seconds, 5 thirds, and 0 firsts in Canada overall. And I've attempted 2 cubes multi bld 3 times today, and all three had the second cube off by about 4 pieces (first was only 2 edges oriented!)


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 12, 2008)

FU I LOVE YOUR AVATAR!!!!!! I never would have even thought of that! It's pretty clever


----------



## PCwizCube (May 12, 2008)

Biggest cube letdown?

When you do averages of 12 and 5 more than 7 times and two days, and you don't get a sub 30 second average. Recently I've gotten averages of 30, 31, and 32 seconds, but no sub 30 second average!!! I've tried so hard! 

Well, I need to improve on my F2L BIG time. I can't keep a consistent F2L under 15 seconds.... If I do that, I'll get a sub 30 second average . Also, my PLL needs work.... 4.5 seconds average per algorithm


----------



## ROOT (May 19, 2008)

i wouldve gotten 4x4 blind successful 2 weeks ago (i got two yesterday) but it popped on the very last turn!! also at armonk i wouldve gotten a 2 second 2x2 time but the timer didnt start!!! also i wouldve gotten 11 seconds but it popped on the last turn!!


----------



## shelley (May 20, 2008)

4x4 BLD DNF off by a 3 edge cycle at the Utah Open. The time was 13:52. Sigh.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 20, 2008)

Wow, that really sucks, shelly. EDIT -> *How far was the 4x4x4 from solved?* <- ... 0_o ... 
I don't even think I read the entire post before I replied. Sorry guys(and girls)
I bow my head in shame...


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 20, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Biggest cube letdown?
> 
> When you do averages of 12 and 5 more than 7 times and two days, and you don't get a sub 30 second average. Recently I've gotten averages of 30, 31, and 32 seconds, but no sub 30 second average!!! I've tried so hard!
> 
> Well, I need to improve on my F2L BIG time. I can't keep a consistent F2L under 15 seconds.... If I do that, I'll get a sub 30 second average . Also, my PLL needs work.... 4.5 seconds average per algorithm



15s F2L? my F2L is about 20 second avg. and I get 29-31s usually. very unusual.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2008)

shelley said:


> 4x4 BLD DNF off by a 3 edge cycle at the Utah Open. The time was 13:52. Sigh.



For me it was Chattahoochee. 2 4x4x4 BLD DNFs, the first off by just 2 edges, the second off by just 2 centers. And the edges I actually had memorized and forgot to do. And the 5x5x5 BLD DNF I was sure I had right, and in just 25 minutes (would have put me second in the world), but then I pulled the blindfold off and found it scrambled. It was a huge letdown to miss all 3 big cubes BLD.

And Shelley, even if it was disappointing, congratulations on coming so close! It's amazing you were under 14 minutes and almost got it in competition just a couple of weeks after your first successful 4x4x4 BLD solve! I bet you'll get one the next time.

I've been wondering if Utah and DC shared scrambles for the competition (I know there has been talk about sharing scrambles when multiple competitions are held at the same time). If so, I'm wondering if those 4x4x4 BLD scrambles were really tough - even Chris missed them both, so I'm guessing they were hard scrambles, in DC at least.


----------



## shelley (May 20, 2008)

We generated our own scrambles for Utah. Well, Leyan did anyway. And I don't think he shared them with the east coast.


----------



## alexc (May 20, 2008)

I tried 2 4x4s, 2 3x3s and a 2x2 blindfolded. I POPPED a wing on the second 4x4. I got it in, but I couldn't figure out where I had left off in the commutator. That 4x4 was the only cube wrong.


----------



## Steve (May 23, 2008)

I was doing some OH solves when I almost got my first sub 20. Everything was going perfectly until PLL when i got an A perm. I hesitated because it seemed too good to be true then i proceeded to jam on every turn and finished with 23ish seconds.


----------



## fanwuq (May 23, 2008)

Steve said:


> I was doing some OH solves when I almost got my first sub 20. Everything was going perfectly until PLL when i got an A perm. I hesitated because it seemed too good to be true then i proceeded to jam on every turn and finished with 23ish seconds.



Wow an A perm? I'm at 45-50s average OH, and Even I can do that sub-4 seconds! That really sucks for you. When was the OLL done? 15 seconds? That happened to me at DC open, but the entire time, not just PLL. I couldn't do any thing right and locked up like crazy. What should have been easily sub-45 turned out to be over 1 min. ( I had U perm, and took like 10 seconds on it. Usually it's about 4).


----------



## Steve (May 23, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > I was doing some OH solves when I almost got my first sub 20. Everything was going perfectly until PLL when i got an A perm. I hesitated because it seemed too good to be true then i proceeded to jam on every turn and finished with 23ish seconds.
> ...



i was done OLL by 14-15s and when I looked at the timer I was like holy crap I'm going to sub 20 lol. I can normally do A perm in 2-3  The sub 20 will come eventually!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 23, 2008)

um... I had a 6 second f2l once, with a sune and an ede cycle, but i pooped the edge cycle [easy one piece fix] and got a 12. :/


----------



## philkt731 (May 23, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> ...but i pooped the edge cycle...


haha lmao


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 23, 2008)

LOL.

None really yet, but I'm sure I'll do something stupid in 9 days at Cincinnati.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 23, 2008)

@linkmaster: Eh, Cincinnati should be good...

@philkt: yeah haha......

For me personally, I was taking an avg of 100... went to save the times, but wait... crap that was the X, not the _


----------

